# ADF with ? in 5 Gallon



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi, I'm still trying to work out a possible African Dwarf Frog tank. I did my research and I think 3 African Dwarf Frogs could work in a 5.5 gallon tank. My question is, could I put anything else in with them. I'd prefer fish over shrimp or snails or other invertebrates. 
Thanks,
BettaBoy11


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'd suggest maybe a betta, depending on the attitude. Honestly I suggest getting the frogs and watching them just there by themselves, they're so cute and active without any predators! Also I suggest a cycled tank as they aren't fish and therefor aren't even protected by scales, the ammonia burns them pretty easily/quickly.

However with my betta they do hang out just not as much as they do when he isn't in there for whatever reason. Feeding them can also be a problem with a fish in there, but there are a million threads on that so I won't go into it again.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Hi, I'm still trying to work out a possible African Dwarf Frog tank. I did my research and I think 3 African Dwarf Frogs could work in a 5.5 gallon tank. My question is, could I put anything else in with them. I'd prefer fish over shrimp or snails or other invertebrates.
> Thanks,
> BettaBoy11


You might get by with it if you test frequently for Ammonia and keep up with water changes.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> You might get by with it if you test frequently for Ammonia and keep up with water changes.


Yes I agree with cycled filtered tank it will be fine.


----------



## Sofia340 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Guppies with my frog ,feeding problems*

I keep my frog with guppies but I have a problem feeding it I feed the frog with long tweezers (freeze dried blood worms) but the fish sometimes eat the worms before the frog gets it ,also is there a way I can get it to come to the top for food ?ive been training it ,when he hears 4 light taps he knows its the food tweezers but I can rarely get him to come to the top :/ what do I do (btw I'm new here so I do t quite know how to make this a seperate post )


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

At the top of this section right under "While we love bettas, they're not the only fish in our tanks. Discuss other fish here." You'll see "New Thread" with a little box next to it. Click on "New Thread." That's it. 

ADF cannot be fed freeze dried anything as it can cause them to bloat. Either frozen bloodworms or other frozen food and/or any soft frog and tadpole bites for aquatic frog. Frogs are bottom feeders as they have very poor eyesight and need to smell for their food. Drop some food for the other fish on the other side of the aquarium and while they are eating hold the bloodworms right over your ADF's nose.

What size is your tank? ADF are very social and need each other for company so when you can, if your tank is 5.5 or larger, add at least one more. If your tank is around 10 gallons add three more.

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## Sofia340 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks and yea I was defenaitly gonna get another frog my tank is 5. Gallons .ive tried feeding the fish on the other side of the tank but they just go for the worms (I guess I'll just has to deal with them :/.i hope I can change the food but I don't feed him too much to prevent bloating and so far I haven't had problems but I'll try to get the other stuff thanks


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've read that frogs produce lots of ammonia is that true?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ADF produce the same bioload as a Tetra. I've not noticed any sort of spike or need to change my water change schedule since having them.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

What do you find interesting about keeping them? Any pros and cons? I figure you are helping me and the OP I've thought about getting them.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I got a second hand Fluval Chi!!! Yay!!! The light/filter unit isn't working 100% but soon I may stock it. African Dwarf Frogs and/or a betta!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> What do you find interesting about keeping them? Any pros and cons? I figure you are helping me and the OP I've thought about getting them.


They are fun to watch and somewhat comical because they are so clumsy. I've seen two locked on a piece of Bloodworm or shed skin and neither will give in. Then they'll break apart and make a mad dash to the surface for air.

When you first put them in a tank they crash land on the sand until they figure out exactly how far from the waterline to the substrate. And if you ever hear them sing it is quite incredible. They don't reproduce because the eggs are eaten immediately.

I don't have any trouble feeding them in a community tank because everybody eats the same thing. I do offer the Betta pellets and after those are eaten I dump in frozen or live food. I do have a cylinder I can put on the ADFs' feeding dish and drop specifically to their spot after I scatter the food on the opposite side of the tank. I feed them last but by the time I've dropped food for everybody else they are waiting by their dish.

They don't eat plants or tear up the tank.

The only con would be making sure the ones you get are healthy. That's why I buy all of mine from fishonlinerus on eBay and recommend him. I'm moving my six to the 20 long and adding more. One reason I'm moving them is because they'll be easier to watch at eye level than where they are now on the bottom shelf.

You can't have any cave/ornament that they can enter that doesn't have a second escape. They will drown if you have something that is tall but doesn't have a hole in the roof. They will keep shooting up to get air and banging their heads against the roof until they drown.

They're an interesting study in behavior.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Can you post a picture of your ADF tank?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

That is interesting to know that they will go to their dish. You've never had them eat any fish? I've read they will eat them if they will fit into their mouth.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't have African Dwarf Frogs yet, of course, but the ones I've seen at the pet store are tiny. I think barely any fish could fit into its mouth. I've also read they have terrible eyesight.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Haven't had them eat any fish but they do occasionally mistake a Betta's caudal for food. When I move my six to the 20 they'll be in with Minerva so that's not going to be a problem.

I'll send photos as soon as Gary returns from his assignment in two weeks....he took our only camera.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm going to wait untill spring to get some African Dwarf Frogs. They'll (hopefully) ship to the LPS better than in the cold winter.


----------

